# My screen keeps flickering when I play games



## Kasine (May 19, 2012)

This is kinda tricky to explain because it's not like the normal screen flickering other people have described, it doesn't seem to be anything to do with my monitor. When I play games (ANY game, even Solitaire -.- ) the tab at the bar at the bottom keeps flickering/sliding , almost like it's closing then opening again, when it's doing this I can't click anything in the game but I can click outside the game (like on the start menu or the bar around the window). It also sometimes flashes and shows my desktop/whatever is underneath the window. It does this almost constantly but has phases where it will stop. Also, for some reason only with Minecraft, when I have the game full screen it will stay that way for 5-10 minutes then flicker and shrink back down to normal maximization size, it doesn't do the flickering I described above, however any other game I play (Skyrim, Black Ops, PokeMMO, DMO, Sims, Solitaire, etc).
As you can probably imagine this is quite infuriating while playing games.
My spec is:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Gigabyte Motherboard P31-ES3G
1x Corsair DDR2 2GB RAM (CMMX2044-660005)
1x OCZ DDR2 1GB RAM (OOZ2G88011)
nVidia GeForce GTX 460

I just got this PC off my boyfriend, he had been using it fine for a while however a few months before he gave it to me the screen started flickering to a white screen whenever he played DMO and he's always had the problem with Minecraft. When he had it it just had the 2GB Corsair RAM, I put in the 1GB RAM from my old computer.
I've used Speedfan which tells me my computer is at 23C (it's always really cold in my room so I've never had a problem with computers overheating).


----------



## Kasine (May 19, 2012)

I tried to use Dxtroy to screen cap the flickering but it doesn't show up in the video. I hope someone can figure this out :/


----------



## mychal2 (Oct 12, 2014)

What worked for me was to set the screen resolution down to 1280 X 720 and apply that setting. The reset it back to the default which on my computer is 1980 X 1080. Solitaire no longer flashes when clicked during a game. Hope this helps.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ask your boyfriend if he over-clocked it.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Kasine said:


> I tried to use Dxtroy to screen cap the flickering but it doesn't show up in the video. I hope someone can figure this out :/


 
you mean dxtory ?


----------

